
The Socialism America Needs Now - miraj
https://newrepublic.com/article/144492/socialism-america-needs-now
======
technicalbard
Except that socialism will always fail due to the lack of information problem.
Mises explained this logically and consistently in 1922 in his book
"Socialism". He further predicted that all socialist systems will end with
totalitarianism. The idea that "the people" should vote and have a say on how
a business should be run (one where they have no vested interest) is
ridiculous. Democratic socialism is bankrupting every country where people can
vote themselves benefits.

